# Corian gluing???



## woody350ep

I went to a local cabinet shop today and got a scrap piece of Corian to try and make a pen out of.  I say TRY because I don't know if it will work or not.  It is only 1/2" thick.  He said that the stuff used to come in 3/4 but now it comes 1/2 since that is all that is needed.  Does anyone know about this?  I would assume I could still get 3/4, but I may be mistaken.  At any rate, I have a piece of 1/2" thick corian and would like to know what type of adhesive I could use to glue 2 pieces together and turn, if at all possible.  He told me they use a special adhesive that comes with the product when they get it, but I would think something else would work well enough, maybe CA??  I know someone around here has probably done this, so please help me out with any advice, TIA.


----------



## hewunch

You can make a slim line out of 1/2 no problem. Or you can glue to pieces together with Med ca. Rough up the polished faces add glue and clamp tightly. Let sit 24 hours.


----------



## woody350ep

OK, I was thinking I could but wasnt sure.  I have only been doing these for about 2 weeks now.  Wow, 24 hrs on a CA glue, but need some serious adhesion.  Could I rough them with some 150, or is that too high?


----------



## SamThePenMan

I've made a few pens out of 1/2" corian. I've got a few on my website and I just uploaded a picture of a pen/pencil set to the members photo gallery.

While I was working at a high school, one of the teachers/coaches there had a father-in-law who owned cabinet store. We'd get huge sheets of scrap corian that was 1/2" thick. 

You just have to really make sure that you drill on center and that the drill bit is going true, other wise you may blow out the side. Also leaving the blanks a tad bit longer helps, as you don't have to drill all the way through, then just sand off the end, or if your careful you can chop it off at the miter or band saw.

Even though you can't really do much with a 1/2" blank it still looks pretty good after sanding and polishing.


----------



## Mack C.

Hi Woody; Make sure you are gluing the 2 good faces together. That way you have 2 very flat surfaces that really need only to be scuffed with 220 grit or higher.

After the CA and clamping (24 hrs. isn't necessary) I wouldn't attempt drilling & turning till the next day. Just my opinion.

The glue joint is very important and if done properly   you won't be able to discern it after tutning. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## woody350ep

I take it a barrel trimmer is out of the question on this, eh   Should I trim it up in a disc sander instead?


----------



## hewunch

nope I use a barrel trimmer all the time with it. I said 24 hrs because some experts said it still gets harder up to 24 hrs later.


----------



## DozerMite

Jason,
I can get 3/4" solid surface so it's still available. Maybe not from all manufacturers but, I buy mine direct. Use CA to glue it up and it's only necessary to wait until the glue is dry(30 mins. max is all I wait). If it is dry on the outside edges you should be ok.

What shop did you get yours from? I'm in Elkhart and could probably get some of the 3/4" for you. I can also get 1/4" which is what I mostly use.


----------



## PaulDoug

I've glued 6 3"X6" pieces together to make a little vase, Sand the sides to be glued on 220 or 300 sandpaper laid on a flat surface. I did it on my table saw table. Once the sides are flat cover both side to be joined with a good coat of medium or thick CA. You can spread it by rubbing the pieces together but be pretty quick. Than clamp snugly and let sit for 24 hr like said. Took me four days to glue the 6 pieces together because I let it sit 24 hours each time I glued a new side one. Small pieces for a pen should be pretty straight forward. BUT DRILL SLOWLY when drilling for the tubes.


I have seen 3/4 inch stock on e-bay several times.


----------



## woody350ep

James, I got it from a place on 20 I think called Focal Point Cabinetry.  Just west of Ash where the new Walmart is.  Where do you get yours from?  PM me if you'd like, we may be able to get something worked out......


----------



## greenmtnguy

I glue the 1/2" smooth surfaces together with Ca to make an inch thick blank and clamp them for a short time.After applying glue, rub the 2 blanks together to spread the glue.  I treat them as a wood blank and treat them the same as wood. With the smooth surfaces together , the seam doesn't show. I do wipe the smooth surface with Acetone to clean it. Micromesh and it looks like polished stone.


----------



## RichB

I just made a pen out of a white, very light colored corian for my brother.  It was his new couter top.  It glued up with CA.  The only thing I wished I had done was paint the tube.  I could see the tube through the corian in the light.  Good Luck


----------



## NewLondon88

You might check with kitchen cabinet makers and see if anyone uses EOS instead of Corian. EOS is the same thing, just a different brand name, but it comes in 5/4 (no glue needed!)

I traded a few pens for "Scraps" .. three pens and a case of Bud Light got me about 400 pounds of the stuff. The 'scraps' are the 1-1/4" thick cutouts for the double sink. I've got enough for a few hundred pens..

The EOS is fun to turn. The only problem I have with it is that everything you turn looks like it was made 
out of leftover kitchen countertop..  LOL


----------



## Mack C.

Hi Charlie; Consider this; I'm calling the kitchen cabinet maker and attempting to sound half intelligent: I ask him for any scraps of EOS that he might have hanging around, and he answers DUH!! to me.

Where do I go from there? What's the EOS stand for? Never heard of it in the Great White North.


----------



## NewLondon88

mackc said:


> Hi Charlie; Consider this; I'm calling the kitchen cabinet maker and attempting to sound half intelligent: I ask him for any scraps of EOS that he might have hanging around, and he answers DUH!! to me.
> 
> Where do I go from there? What's the EOS stand for? Never heard of it in the Great White North.



I'm not sure what EOS stands for, but it's just a different brand. If he doesn't use that brand, then I guess that's it.

I'd never heard of it either. I went asking for scraps of Corian, and they said they don't carry it.. but they had something better.  (I guess bigger is better)

EOS is a bit newer .. and the cabinet makers like it because they don't have to build a countertop underneath the Corian .. they can build the whole thing out of EOS. . so it saves them a lot of time.   But not everyone uses it yet.

If the postage isn't killer, drop me an email and I'll send you a few pieces.


----------



## penhead

It's another hard surface material:

http://eos-surfaces.com/


----------



## SamThePenMan

I'm wondering, has any one ever asked Lowes or Home Depot if they have Corian, or EOS Scraps? If not I may ask next time I'm in one.


----------



## DozerMite

Lowe's and the like don't carry the solid surface. It is contracted out from them. Most likely the same cabinet shop you can stop by anyway.


----------



## NewLondon88

EOS samples are on the way to the Great White North.
Eh?

(sorry.. couldn't resist)


----------

